# Changement disque dur MacBook alu (late 2008)



## So6 (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens partager mon expérience sur le changement du DD d'un MacBook alu (late 2008), car j'ai finalement pas mal galéré hier pour réussir en vain.

L'opération est simple, cf. le manuel de l'ordinateur, aucun souci. Là où ça se gatte c'est pour le tournevis : aucun de mes cruciforme ne rentrait dans cette satannée vis. Pourtant j'avais suivi les conseils trouvés ici.

Mais les tournevis indiqués dans cette page se sont avérés, sur ma machine du moins (MacBook alu 2,0Ghz acheté hier), ne pas être les bons :
- il est indiqué qu'il faut un phillips 000 cruciforme pour la vis principale et un torx 6 pour les petites vis du disque dur (qui sont, elles, facultatives à enlever).
- *en fait il ne m'a fallu que du cruciforme, mais aucun de mes cruciformes (j'ai un kit de tournevis cruciformes de précision pourtant!) n'a voulu rentrer dedans, j'ai même un peu émoussé la vis à force d'essayer. Il a fallu aller chez un magasin d'informatique qui lui avait le tournevis adéquat.* Par contre le cruciforme 000 fonctionne bien pour les 6 petites vis du disque dur (qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de retirer).

Bref, l'opération est extrêmement simple mais faites attention à vous munir du bon matériel, j'ai acheté un Torx 6 pour rien et j'ai perdu trois bonnes heures en allers-retours dans les magasins, le tout avec le stress d'une vis émoussée.

Bon courage!

PS : j'ai pris un Western Digital Scorpio de 320 gigas (297 une fois formaté...) 5400rpm (pas voulu altérer les performances de la batterie) sur MacWay, il est impeccable.


----------



## Wouh (4 Décembre 2008)

Les tournevis utiliser en modélisme sont très pratique pour démonter son portable. Avis à tous les bricolos.


----------



## surfman06 (4 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour l'info des tournevis, perso j'ai pris le WD Scorpio Black à 7200 tours.

Ce week, je cours acheter le tournevis.

@+,


----------



## claud (4 Décembre 2008)

So6 a dit:


> * le tournevis adéquat*


Comme j'envisage l'opération peux-tu aller jusqu'à nous dire les spécifications "du tournevis
adéquat", un phillips 00 j'imagine ?

Merci.


----------



## claud (4 Décembre 2008)

Wouh a dit:


> Les


"les" c'est un article indéfini donc pas très "pratique" comme info...

précise s'il te plaît...

merci

je stresse...


----------



## Wouh (4 Décembre 2008)

Ca se voit que tu as jamais fais de modélisme. Dans la plupart des maquettes tamiya il y à un petit tournevis cruciforme, c tjs le meme. Tu peut également le trouver au détail dans les magasins de modélisme.


----------



## So6 (4 Décembre 2008)

Wouh a dit:


> Les tournevis utiliser en modélisme sont très pratique pour démonter son portable. Avis à tous les bricolos.



J'avais pile poil acheté mon kit de cruciformes juste avant chez le plus grand magasin de modélisme du coin (une caverne d'Ali Baba à l'ancienne dirigée par des pros). 22 euros le coffret. Aucun ne voulait accrocher sur cette foutue vis ;-)


----------



## So6 (4 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Comme j'envisage l'opération peux-tu aller jusqu'à nous dire les spécifications "du tournevis
> adéquat", un phillips 00 j'imagine ?
> 
> Merci.



Non, philipps 000 pour les petites vis du DD mais il n'est pas nécessaire de les enlever. Pour "LA" vis qu'il faut enlever, sur mon modèle c'est une cruciforme, c'est sûr, mais je ne sais pas la spécification du tournevis puisque c'est un bonhomme d'un magasin d'informatique qui l'a dévissée en moins de deux.

Après il y a peut-être différents modèles de vis puisque l'article que j'ai cité dans mon premier message, pour le même ordinateur, parle d'un Torx 6...


----------



## Wouh (4 Décembre 2008)

On en trouve aussi dans certaines machines à coudre. Mais rare sont les adeptes de la couture.


----------



## benguedj (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai une question concernant le changement de disque dur 
Comment fait on pour réinstaller léopard sur l'ordinateur avec le nouveau disque dur? et pour retrouver toutes nos données? car cela me fait un peu peur de changer tout sa et ne pas savoir comment réinstallé léopard? merci


----------



## So6 (4 Décembre 2008)

Soit tu procèdes par une copie de ton précédent disque dur, soit tu réinstalles Leopard à partir du DVD. Quoiqu'il en soit ces deux procédures sont complexes et ont de nombreux topics qui leur sont dédiés.

Bon courage


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

benguedj a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai une question concernant le changement de disque dur
> Comment fait on pour réinstaller léopard sur l'ordinateur avec le nouveau disque dur?


Tu mets ton ancien DDi devenu DDe dans un boîtier ; tu relies le mac au DDe ; tu démarres en appuyant sur alt ; tu n'as qu'un choix évidemment,le DDe ; avec Utilitaire de disque tu formates ton nouveau DDi (une partition, GUID,mac os étendu journalisé) et tu clones le DDe sur le DDi par exemple avec SuperDuper! ou avec Clone-X en démo.

Ou tu redémarres sur le DVD d'installation etc...


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

Question tournevis y aurait-il une bonne âme pour donner les spécifications du fameux et
mystérieux tournevis en étant précis et en laissant les comparaisons ménagères ou littéraires
de côté ?

Merci.


----------



## So6 (5 Décembre 2008)

T'es vachement agréable toi, ça donne en vie d'aller prendre l'apéro. Si si, j'insiste


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

Mais j'ai bientôt la manoeuvre à faire et je stresse puisqu'il y a manifestement un problème
de tournevis que tu as resolu et ...pas moi !


----------



## bruno2009 (12 Décembre 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens partager mon expérience sur le changement du DD d'un MacBook alu (late 2008), car j'ai finalement pas mal galéré hier pour réussir en vain.
> ...
> .



Salut So6,

Merci pour ces infos car ca evitera les AR et pertes de temps a bcp de mondes, moi compris...

Pourrais-tu me dire ce que cela donne au niveau bruit et chauffe par rapport à celui d'origine?

J'avais mis a l'epoque un Scorpio 120GB dans un macbook white et il etait tellement silencieux qu'au depart on croyait qu'il ne fonctionnait pas...donc très content...pas comme mon disque Fujitsu actuel dans mon MacBook alu 2.4, qui a visiblement (auditivement) un problème...il souffle... de souffle.

Merci,

B.


----------



## surfman06 (13 Décembre 2008)

Lorsque j'ai monté mon WD Black Scorpio 320 GO 7200 tours, j'ai utilisé donc deux tournevis, un cruciforme taille <50> Cr-Mo # 0 ( marque Casino ) pour enlever la barrette de fixation, ensuite pour récupérer les quatre visses pour les placer sur le nouveau pour blocage dans les ergots j'ai utilisé un torx FACOM réf
AEX.5X35(Coffret FACOM de 8 Tournevis TORX - superbe qualité )
D'ailleurs, je recherche deux coffrets FACOM du même type un plat et l'autre cruciforme, car le coffret de tournevis CASINO que j'ai acheté, c'est de la merde
malgré qu'il marque 6 tournevis de précision, j'ai foiré le torx sur la quatrième vis du hdd, et là j'ai récupéré le coffret FACOM, aucune comparaison.
Je suis preneur d'une adresse d'un site marchand pour les deux coffrets FACOM dont je parle ci dessus, car perso je ne les ai pas trouvé, et je sais qu'il existe car nos techniciens au boulot les ont mes aucunes réf sur le coffret FACOM, et je n'ai pas réussi à joindre la compta pour qu'il me donne le fournisseur, de toute façon je crois qu'il vont pas me le dire, on verra, si j'ai l'info je transmets.


----------



## marc-aurel (19 Décembre 2008)

moi aussi je cherche du facom : j'ai trouvé ça 

http://www.ripollp.com/outillages-electricien-outillages-electroniques-c-53_54_125.html


----------



## So6 (22 Décembre 2008)

Pour répondre à ce qui m'a été demandé : je n'ai même pas allumé le MacBook avec son disque d'origine, j'ai fait le changement dès le déballage, donc je n'ai aucun élément de comparaison. Ce que je peux dire est qu'il est ultra silencieux, ne chauffe pas et ne ventile pas plus qu'un MacBook "normal", pour le peu que je puisse constater comme ça à vue d'oeil...

Je répète que j'ai pris un 5400 tours, comme le disque d'origine ; peut-être que ce serait autre chose avec un 7200 tours, je n'en sais rien...


----------

